# EASTER BUNNY BABIES



## frenchy (Apr 15, 2007)

I would like to share with you all the growth and progress of our baby frenchies that were born on easter sunday.

As you may have seen in our thread in 'The Rabbitry'8 babieswere born on easter sunday and all seemed to be doing fine, and asupdated in that post we lost 1 yesterday......So now there is 7, butall seem to be healthy little babies.

I will post regular pics and updates on here of the babies so kep checking and enjoy watching them grow with me.

Kelly


----------



## frenchy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Mum 'Daisy Moo'*



*




*

*Dad ' Blue'*






*Babies 2 days old*


----------



## Serenity (Apr 15, 2007)

oh wow the dad is amazing !!!


----------



## binkies (Apr 15, 2007)

What a beautiful family! You must be so proud.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh my, thats a BIG daddy!!! How big is mum compared to that?

You're actually quite close to me, shame i cant have another bunny,especially a monster like that! I've wanted a giant for ages,we have a big enough garden, not a big enough bunny house though.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, I love the dad. I live in South Yorkshire too. 

[line]


Shawn


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Apr 15, 2007)

Very tiny babies! I'm sure they will be just as beautiful as mom and dad...


----------



## frenchy (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, 

Dad weighs approx 11lb now and mum is just a little smaller. The 2 picsthere were taken about 2mth aga so they are bigger than that now!!!

Our garden is huge so it is perfect for the bunnies, but the bunnyhouse was too small so I have just ordered a very large 'swiss lodge'type shed for them, which is to be delivered on wednesday.....I can'twait!!!!!!!

Shawn, where abouts are you in South Yorkshire?

Kelly.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh my, he is big. I'd persuade my mum to let mehave another, but as it is, I'm going to be at Uni in a year and ahalf.. so another bunny isnt very suitable. However, i'm probably goingto be living at home after the first year..  *plans*


----------



## frenchy (Apr 15, 2007)

The babies are 7days old today so heres some pics for you to compare against the one taken at 2days.

Their fur has started to show now, and if any one thinks they know whatcolor these little one are going to turn out, please let me know.





















*These 2 are the smallest in the litter*






*And this is the biggest*






*Compare sizes*





















Sorry for so many pics, but its so hard to choose which ones to 

post!!!!

Kelly


----------



## Shawn (Apr 15, 2007)

Kelly they are gorgeous. You should be very proud. They are the cutest kits ive seen in a long time. BTW i PM'd you earlier.

[line]


Shawn


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for doing this thread, i am so jealous! iwant Blue, thats what i was after when i got my french lop but she isloads smaller it is lovely you have different colours inthe litter, not sure what they are though sorry.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes thank you for doing this and please keep us updated 

Shawn


----------



## NZminilops (Apr 15, 2007)

They are so adorable! I love that bald/naked stage . Baby that is thebiggest is a sooty fawn (I can see that one for sure), black baby withwhite chin is the otter (prety darn sure about that one too), shadedbabies look to be seal points or smoke pearl. This is just me guessingso don't take it to be 100% ok. Is there one black or dark one too?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2007)

Whoa, daddy looks like a flemmy! The babies are gorgeous!


----------



## frenchy (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks minilops for that,

There is the black one and we have 2 which are blue like dad.

When they are a little older and the colors are showing more I will post more pics so I can get help with their colors.


----------



## hellsmistress (Apr 17, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> They are so adorable! I love that bald/naked stage . Baby that is thebiggest is a sooty fawn (I can see that one for sure), black baby withwhite chin is the otter (prety darn sure about that one too), shadedbabies look to be seal points or smoke pearl. This is just me guessingso don't take it to be 100% ok. Is there one black or dark one too?



Mostly I agree with you on colour minilops but just wanted tobutt in that the "black" baby looks chocolate to me! just wondering ifit is perhaps a chocolate otter? though it could just be my moniterthat is the problem .

The largest baby definately looks sooty fawn, some blues there too,looks like the baby at the back is either sooty fawn ororange (hard to tell) the others look to be more fawn or beige thansmoke pearl though.

-Chantel


Edit - I just realised that despite saying i agreed with minilops ihave rather ripped into her so i would like to say sorry, it was notdeliberate.


----------



## frenchy (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi hellsmistress,

The black is most definatly black with silver on the belly,behind the ears and a little around the nose.

As for the others im going to wait untill they are a little older and post some better pics for you all to see.

Kelly.


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Omg what a chunk dad is lol. Those babies are lovely


----------



## hellsmistress (Apr 18, 2007)

*frenchy wrote: *


> Hi hellsmistress,
> 
> The black is most definatly black with silver on the belly,behind the ears and a little around the nose.
> 
> ...


Kelly,

Thanks for that obviously just a monitor prob I amborrowing my sisters laptop at the moment and it is becoming clear tome that the colours are whacked :?.

hehe it is usually hard (but oh so much fun) to work out their colourswhen they're young, I just had a kit that was 6 wks old before we couldwork out that he was a lynx! and then it was only because I took him toa show and there was a lady there that has bred lynx rexsbut it was fun guessing!

- Chantel


----------



## Shawn (Apr 18, 2007)

i can't wait for the next pics 



Shawn


----------



## binkies (Apr 18, 2007)

I want to see more! They are just soo very cute!


----------



## frenchy (Apr 18, 2007)

You guys are so demanding!!!!!

I will get some more pics tomorrow and hopefully we can find out for deffinate what colors they are.

Kelly


----------



## binkies (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep! That's me!  demanding, bossy, and pushy


----------



## missyscove (Apr 18, 2007)

*frenchy wrote: *


> You guys are so demanding!!!!!
> 
> I will get some more pics tomorrow and hopefully we can find out for deffinate what colors they are.
> 
> Kelly


:stikpoke


----------



## frenchy (Apr 19, 2007)

Here they are as promised............


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2007)

> *My fave of the bunch.
> *





> *My fave picture.*


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 19, 2007)

They are gorgeous, i want spice!! please please please lol only joking!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 19, 2007)

> They are all lovely. But especially this one: :bunnydance:





> Shawn


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 19, 2007)

Aww their eyes are starting to open. You got a lovely selection of colours there


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 20, 2007)

awwwwww they are so cute i want them all!!!!!!That picture of them all snuggled into one another is sosweet!!!!!!!!!! The day, Blue, I want him!!!!!! He's HUGE!!!!! MakesBangbang look "small"


----------



## frenchy (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

The babies will be 3 weeks old on Sunday and they have changed so much!!!

They are now hopping in and out of the nest and eating hay, they are sofunny and comical to watch, its amazing how quickly they change.

Anyway will post you all some new pics tomorrow.

Kelly

www.yorkshirelops.co.uk


----------



## Shawn (Apr 27, 2007)

Can't wait for the next pictures


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2007)

They are absolutely beautiful.

That's a wide range of colours, otters, selfs, I am SO jealous, lol.

Looking at the parents they will get pretty big, do you intend to keepthem all? How do you cope when they all get bigger? (if/before you seelany, I mean).

They are absolutely adorable


----------



## Shawn (Apr 27, 2007)

Kelly sells them on her website, if you have a look. www.yorkshirelops.co.uk 

I would love to buy that grey bunny. But theres no chance my mum would let me have another rabbit lol She says two is enough. 

[line]


Shawn


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2007)

aah, I didn't realise you sold them, sorry.

I currently have 8, netherland dwarfs and dwarf lops, and whilst Iwould love a HUGE bunny, I don't think we have the room for one rightnow. shame though, they are lovely.


----------



## Spring (May 3, 2007)

So cute!  :hearts

Any updates/pictures? leaseplease:


----------

